# Movies with the Best Twist



## ~Shin~ (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm curious to know movies with a really unpredictable twist in the plot. What do you think is the best twist in the movie? If you're going to reveal the twist in the movie then put it in a spoiler tag.

Mine would be The Sixth Sense.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 29, 2007)

Probably Fight Club.


----------



## Kitty B (Apr 29, 2007)

Volver had really
[spoiler="intresting" twist]My jaw just droped when I heard that Raimunda was constantly being raped by her father, and she had daughter with him[/spoiler]
I was seeing Volver with my friend, and she later said that this isn't *that* supprising when it comes to Almodovar. But how should I know, it ws his first movie that I saw


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 29, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Mine would be The Sixth Sense.



Yea, I'd would say that as well. _The Others_ is also similar to that movie xD


----------



## Kitty B (Apr 29, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Yea, I'd would say that as well. _The Others_ is also similar to that movie xD


you know that if somebody saw *The Sixth Sense*, but didn't saw *The Others* you just spoiled the ending


----------



## Fuhrer Worm (Apr 29, 2007)

Aside from the fact that it's been spoiled for just about everyone at this point the plot-twist in Hitchcock's _Psycho_ is one of the wicked best ever.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 29, 2007)

Carnival of Souls
Psycho
Se7en
Saw
Usual Suspects

seriously


----------



## xRock (Apr 29, 2007)

*Twister, a durrrrrrrrr.

Seth et Holth ftw. xDDDDDD*


----------



## Dr. Uchiha (Apr 29, 2007)

An American Haunting, and The Quite. 2 really messed up twist movies.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 29, 2007)

Kitty B said:


> you know that if somebody saw *The Sixth Sense*, but didn't saw *The Others* you just spoiled the ending



Well, it was only an indirect way of spoiling it..better than actually saying the spoiler.

So, no..I haven't really spoil anything


----------



## Bender (Apr 29, 2007)

The Matrix


----------



## martryn (Apr 29, 2007)

Meh, a lot of the twists you guys are mentioning didn't come as a surprise to me.  

Biggest twist of all time: end of Empire Strikes Back.  No one saw that coming at the time.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 29, 2007)

Either *Fight Club* or *Suicide Kings*.


----------



## Sesqoo (Apr 29, 2007)

Hmm
Fight Club I guess..
Usual Suspects and hm. Can't think of the other movie right now. 6th Sense had quite a twist aswell.


----------



## Spike (Apr 29, 2007)

I liked the twist of _Lucky Number Slevin_.


----------



## Nico (Apr 29, 2007)

Se7en, Fight Club and American Beauty.

It seems most of the twisty movies are from the 1990's. I wonder what the rest of 2000 has in store for us.


----------



## mister_napolean (May 1, 2007)

the best twist should go to Saw the first one...noone i mean noone knew it was coming evereyone was like WHAT THE FUCK....

and i kinda liked mind hunters


----------



## Slips (May 1, 2007)

Fight club and the SS are to of the top ones

Unbreakable also did one over me

LOTR 3 also. I was like fucking end already


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 1, 2007)

Oldboy.

You'd seriously be like wtf!??!??


----------



## Holyfuckinshitz (May 1, 2007)

Fight Club


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 1, 2007)

Saw, Se7en, and Fight Club. That's all I can remember at the moment.


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2007)

The Crying Game when it first came out was a shock.  I was like holy shit when I saw that.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (May 1, 2007)

Saw was so freaking crazy. saw, hands down.


----------



## Batman (May 1, 2007)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Oldboy.
> 
> You'd seriously be like wtf!??!??



seconded. Great movie.


----------



## Blaquejojo (May 2, 2007)

mister_napolean said:


> the best twist should go to Saw the first one...noone i mean noone knew it was coming evereyone was like WHAT THE FUCK....
> 
> and i kinda liked mind hunters




Yeah, I never saw the twist coming in Saw....actually all the Saw movies


----------



## martryn (May 2, 2007)

> The Crying Game when it first came out was a shock. I was like holy shit when I saw that.



Yeah, I'll have to agree with that one.  



> Yeah, I never saw the twist coming in Saw



Really?  To me, that was one of the easiest twists to see.


----------



## Blaquejojo (May 2, 2007)

martryn said:


> Really?  To me, that was one of the easiest twists to see.




*Spoiler*: __ 



What? How did you figure out that the guy on the ground was the main villian?


----------



## Red (May 2, 2007)

The departed. That gotta be the biggest OMG plot twist Ive ever seen


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 2, 2007)

martryn said:


> Meh, a lot of the twists you guys are mentioning didn't come as a surprise to me.
> 
> Biggest twist of all time: end of Empire Strikes Back.  No one saw that coming at the time.



Quoted for the truth.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 2, 2007)

Martryn is always trying to be the best among the other posters. Obviously he's lying (referring to the Saw post). The only way he could've figured that out was if he was apart of the crew.


----------



## Verlin (May 2, 2007)

Fight Club (definately!), Dark Harbor


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 2, 2007)

Lucky Number Slevin


----------



## Kayo (May 2, 2007)

martryn said:


> Really?  To me, that was one of the easiest twists to see.



Yeah and I call that bullshit.


----------



## Sylar (May 2, 2007)

Terminator 3.

You come in thinking its a good move because of the first two...

Then BAMM!!!  The movie sucks.  No one saw it coming.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 2, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Terminator 3.
> 
> You come in thinking its a good move because of the first two...
> 
> Then BAMM!!!  The movie sucks.  No one saw it coming.


----------



## Thanatos (May 2, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Terminator 3.
> 
> You come in thinking its a good move because of the first two...
> 
> Then BAMM!!!  The movie sucks.  No one saw it coming.





On the flipside, the worst twist I ever saw was in blind man Zatoichi.


*Spoiler*: __ 



What was the point of saying that he wasn't blind after all this time? All it did was lower my respect for him.


----------



## Blaquejojo (May 3, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> :
> On the flipside, the worst twist I ever saw was in blind man Zatoichi.
> 
> 
> ...



I'll say!


*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought it was cool that he could fight so well while blind. Then you just find out he ain't . And the movie was alright till then.


----------



## JayG (May 5, 2007)

mister_napolean said:


> the best twist should go to Saw the first one...noone i mean noone knew it was coming evereyone was like WHAT THE FUCK....
> 
> and i kinda liked mind hunters



If by no one you mean "JayG" then yes, no one did see what was coming.

Sixth Sense and The Others caught me by surprise. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind did not. Fight Club did not. 

I think Scream had a nice twist to it also.


----------



## JayG (May 5, 2007)

Blaquejojo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What? How did you figure out that the guy on the ground was the main villian?



This wasn't directed at me, but since I figured out that ending, I figure I'll answer. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The movie to me, obviously wanted the viewers to think that that one guy was the killer. I realized that with all the giveaway, that the killer MUST be someone that no one would think would be the suspect. I figured that the least likely suspect, and thus at the same time, the most likely suspect, was the guy on the ground (faking death). 

I however, did not figure out that the guy on the ground was the same guy at the hospital


----------

